# Question on Delonghi Magnifica S bean to cup 22.320



## Horse (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi All,

First post!

i bought a Delonghi bean to cup machine today and had a question on the lid for the bean hopper.

there is a rubber seal on the lid presumably to keep the hopper air tight and the beans fresh, however the lid doesn't really make a tight seal, you can move it back and forth 2 or 3mm so not much point in the rubber seal.

Any other Delonghi users have the same thing. Does this really matter?

Thanks


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

M8 mine lasted two days prior to me taking it back.

No fault of the machine only currys.

However yours shouldnt be a problem as youll drink the coffee before it gos off.


----------



## Horse (Apr 6, 2015)

cracker666 said:


> M8 mine lasted two days prior to me taking it back.


Out of interest what went wrong?


----------

